# Need help!! Recurrent acute otitis media. Bilaterial mucopurulent otitis media with e



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Mar 10, 2011)

How would you code this diagnosis? RECURRENT ACUTE OTITIS MEDIA. BILATERIAL MUCOPURULENT OTITIS MEDIA WITH EFFUSION.


----------



## DGWILSON (Mar 10, 2011)

*Otitis Media*

This link provides good information on coding "otitis media"

http://www.fortherecordmag.com/archives/ftr_0206006p47.shtml


----------



## sgholkar (Mar 10, 2011)

Recurrent otitis media is coded as 382.9 and mucopurulent otitis media with effusion would be coded as 382.4 since it is not known whether it is chronic or acute. Hope this helps.

SG


----------

